# Musik aus Spielen "rippen"



## Kritze (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey

Komme gleich auf den Punkt... es geht um diesen Song bzw. Track: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-fxfDHoDAI&feature=related

Dieser Track kommt beim Finalen Kampf gegen Vader. Zwar könnte ich den rippen von Youtube, aber wie der Autor schon erwähnt hat, wurde dieser Song von der Wii mit aufgenommen und dementsprechen ist die Qualität schlecht.

Nunja, Force Unleashed gibt es ja auch für den PC und irgendwo muss sich dieser Track ja befinden.
Wenn ich mir die Struktur so ansehe, finde ich im Ordner "LevelPacks" jede Menge .pcp und .pcd Dateien die - so wie es aussieht - die Maps sind, also die Levels.
Nun nehme ich mal an, dass die Musik Stücke in diesen Dateien integriert sind.

Windows 7 kennt diese Dateiendungen allerdings nicht und somit habe ich keinerlei mittel diese dateien zu öffnen und diese zu durchstöbern daher auch noch die frage: Gibt es ein Allround Tool womit man solche Dateien einsehen kann?


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Oktober 2010)

Was du aus lauter Spaß mal probieren kannst, ist eine der Dateien nach .zip umzubenennen und schauen, ob es nicht nur gezippte Archive sind. Chance ist zwar relativ gering, aber in der Spielebranche dennoch üblich.

Andernfalls werden es wohl eigene Formate sein, die sich wohl nur mit dem hauseigenen Leveleditor öffnen lassen.


----------



## Kritze (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja ... echt schade hab das jetzt mit den den ganz großen und kleinen Dateien probiert gehabt, ungültiges Format.

Google hat zum Thema .LP öffnen auch nichts ausgespuckt, ist doch blöd sowas :<


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2010)

Böses Thema 

Wie ist die Rechtslage dazu? Naaa? Genau, verboten.


----------

